# Power your EV with renewable electricity - Rent a windmill



## Emeric (May 16, 2011)

Hello,

Do you have renewable power at home (for your EV as well?)? Do you want to get green electricity?

With 2 co-founder (Dave, Preben and myself), we have created www.RentAWindmill.com, a website where we propose to propose to EV owners (and other people as well) to get green electricity easily and for a very good price.

The idea is simple, you rent a windmill on a wind farm and you co-produce your electricity.
Originally, Dave was looking for green electricity for his brand new EV. Unfortunately, his local electricity company don't offer any green power.
After a brainstorming with Preben (specialist in renewable energies and renewable energy certificates), we've decided to launch the web platform.








​ 
You can be in Europe or in North America, the system is the same. We have partnerships with local windmills owners so we are able to inject the electricity into your grid.
In one hour, a windmill can produce enough to power your EV for 10 000 km (6 000 miles). In a few hours, a wind turbine will generate enough for your house for the all year.

It costs only 10 Euros (USD14) per windmill hour. Our margins are very low and part of what you pay is directly invested to create more power for the future.

I'm looking for feedbacks. Do you like the idea? Any comments?

Thanks

Emeric


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

How exactly would you be getting this electricity to me?


----------



## Emeric (May 16, 2011)

Hi Ziggythewiz,

You keep your contract with your local electricity company for physical supply.

By renting a windmill, you will produce electricity. This electricity is reserved for you and it will be injected into your grid (you will get a renewable energy certificate that proves this).

Physically, you can't be sure that you will use the green electron coming from your windmill (since you can't track them). But you are sure that you balanced your electricity consumption. In fact, you can charge your EV anywhere in this grid, you can prove that it is your green electricity.

Is this clear enough?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

No. Am I getting a rebate for the energy provided from my local electricity company, or am I just paying them and you also?


----------



## Emeric (May 16, 2011)

You have to pay your local electricity company and the difference between the electricity you have right now and the green one.

It costs a bit more to produce renewable electricity, so you will pay the same that you pay right now plus a little more via rentawindmill.com.


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. Right, this looks like it's not a money saving measure but a way to neutralize your load on the standard grid. A do good, feel good deal in a tree hugger sort of way. 

My local power company has this program in place. They get their electricity from solar panels and you pay a premium for it. But noting they are a top solar electricity provider, I'd say they're probably making a killing on that and just looking to see how many hippies they can sign on. 

JR


----------



## Emeric (May 16, 2011)

Hi JRoque,

You are right, it's a way to balance your electricity consumption, an act for the planet.

The difference between RentAWindmill.com and your local power company is that we try to make this as cheap as possible and in a transparent way. We can prove where your money is going (reinvested to create for green power for the future not).


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I can just switch my energy provider to Scottish Power and get the same thing without having to rent the turbine as well.

If I was renting the turbine I would want the feed in tarrif that I would also be entitled to for being a generator. That would give me a net income.


----------



## rfhendrix (Jan 24, 2011)

I thought you wanted to rent me a windmill that I could set up in my back yard.


----------

